# German Castrol 0w 30 vs Castrol slx professional LL03 504/507 5w30



## Jim_vr6 (Apr 11, 2007)

Which one would be a "better" oil for 1.8T or vr6? Having difficulty making a decision. Any opinions???


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: German Castrol 0w 30 vs Castrol slx professional LL03 504/507 5w30 (Jim_vr6)*

I'd say German Castrol 0w30 since that one is 502.00


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: German Castrol 0w 30 vs Castrol slx professional LL03 504/507 5w30 (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_I'd say German Castrol 0w30 since that one is 502.00 

504.00 covers 502.00, as well as 503.00 & 503.01


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: German Castrol 0w 30 vs Castrol slx professional LL03 504/507 5w30 (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
504.00 covers 502.00, as well as 503.00 & 503.01

Hmm didn't know that


----------



## biodiesel.ba (Nov 8, 2007)

German 0w30 in my opinion gives more power . But if you want full power out of it , change it every 1000 - 1500 miles . It burns out quite fast . Give it a try and see (feel it) yourselfe . I drive about 150 miles a day , high revs all day long . City driving stop'n'go . DETROIT I drive '05 1.8t & '01 VR6 . Goes about the same for either .


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (biodiesel.ba)*

Why would it burn off? good oil shouldn't do that


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

use what the book calls for and don't worry as much!


----------

